# Making a Bed?



## miasowner (Jun 3, 2009)

My Chihuahua Mia made a hole in her bed about a week ago and little by little the stuffing is coming out. I am considering making one myself, but I not sure what type of fabric/stuffing would be ideal. I don’t know how to crochet but I do know how to sew. Any suggestions?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i would go into the fabric store, we have one here called JoAnns fabric, and ask the saleslady there. they know alot and i'm sure they could tell u just what to buy for stuffing


----------



## toby'smom (Jun 11, 2006)

I make my own beds out of fleece. They are really easy and the dogs love them. I use about a yard of fleece and cut strips then tie them together. leave a small opening then stuff it with stuffing. they wash great and are so comfortable for the dogs. here is a picture.


----------



## miasowner (Jun 3, 2009)

Ok, thanks guys. I think I will try fleece. Toby'sMom what kind of stuffing did you use for your dog bed? Anything in particular?


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2009)

I remember someone (may Have been Toby's mum) last year telling me how to make those fleece beds, but have to admit I never got round to it, but therey so easy I am sure.

I have a few sewing patterns to make gorgeous beds, but I dont have a sewing machine lol.

I knit or corchet my lot ones, and stuff em with an old pillow, or sometimes an old duvet, I have even bought pillows from the pound shop lol. My lot LOVE a wool blanket so I figured I would make a wool bed, and they love those too.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2009)

Oh and Mia's mum has such a FAB name 

Janie is such an underrated name lol

(I am Janie too)


----------



## miasowner (Jun 3, 2009)

IWAC said:


> Oh and Mia's mum has such a FAB name
> 
> Janie is such an underrated name lol
> 
> (I am Janie too)


Thank you.


----------



## toby'smom (Jun 11, 2006)

sorry it took so long to get back to ya. busy day!! I just use the poly-fil to stuff the beds. I use about one and half bags for one yard of material. I like them fluffy. I make these all the time to take to the shelter for their fund raising events. They work good and are quite durable.


----------



## miasowner (Jun 3, 2009)

Ok, Thanks. I'll look for it next time I go shopping.


----------



## miasowner (Jun 3, 2009)

Well it's complete. It's not the prettiest pet bed but Mia likes it. I ended up finding some filling for the bed in the house. My aunt helped me a lot in this project since I don't know how to use a sewing machine. I'm just counting the days to see how long it lasts till she destroys it. Anyway, here it is...








.


----------



## WeLoveHiro (Apr 14, 2009)

great job


----------



## miasowner (Jun 3, 2009)

WeLoveHiro said:


> great job


Thank you.


----------



## princesslisa31 (Mar 31, 2009)

I made a sniggle sack from fleece and made the large piping around with stuffing in it out of burberry with a pink flash through it  its breally easy to make!


----------

